# E-Cigarettes Could Be Behind Sharp Rise Of Successful Attempts To Quit Smoking



## Alex (17/2/16)

dailycaller.com
*E-Cigarettes Could Be Behind Sharp Rise Of Successful Attempts To Quit Smoking Via @dailycaller*
Guy BentleyReporter







E-cigarettes could be behind the sharp increase in the number of people in England who have successfully quit smoking.

The Smoking Toolkit Survey which provides information about smoking and smoking cessation in England has released figures showing the success rate for people trying to quit smoking jumped from 14 percent in 2011 to 23 percent in 2016 – a rise of nine percentage points.

The increase is out of the ordinary, says Michael Siegel, a professor in the Department of Community Health Sciences, Boston University School of Public Health. According to Siegel, the rate of people successful quitting smoking in England remained steady from 2007 to 2011.

So what accounts for the sudden uptick in successful quitting?

According to Siegel, one of the strongest explanations is the surge in e-cigarette use over the past few years.

“Prior to 2011, virtually no smokers in England were using e-cigarettes to try to quit smoking, while approximately 30 percent were using NRT (Nicotine Replacement Therapy). By late last year, only about 10 percent of smokers were using NRT in quit attempts compared to about 40 percent using electronic cigarettes,” says Siegel.

Furthermore, there has also been no change in the overall number of percentage of smokers who are trying to quit tobacco. Sigel is in little doubt that the data demonstrates e-cigarettes have played a large part in helping people quit smoking as their use has become more common.

“These data add to the strong evidence that electronic cigarettes can help smokers quit. Based on this research, which includes a randomized trial of e-cigarettes compared to the nicotine patch, it seems clear that electronic cigarettes are at least as effective as nicotine replacement therapy and probably more so.”

Although not conclusive, the data will certainly give some anti-vaping activists pause for thought before making claims that e-cigarettes are not only ineffective for helping people quit but actually hurt people’s chances of getting off regular cigarettes.

A meta-analysis published in January purported to show that smokers who use e-cigarettes are in fact less likely to quit than those who don’t. This analysis was later subjected to a barrage of criticism from scientists and doctors who labelled it “unscientific.”

source: http://dailycaller.com/2016/02/16/e...-rise-of-successful-attempts-to-quit-smoking/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

It worked for me!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

same here, I tried for like 10 years of my 20 years of smoking to try quit. I have 0% willpower, the e-cigg made that willpower 100%, it was so easy for me. I just decided one day - not to buy cigg's and instead bought a twisp. Cost was like 30 times the price of a pack of ciggs though - but I was told that would last a month. I tried it and it 100% worked. 

Just this information was more in-your-face if you know what I mean, it must be more out there for smokers to see. 

Side note: I mean how cool would it be if say medical aids paid people to quite smoking in the form of paying for the first 3 months of juice and a device. Possibly even link it to vitality or something like that. I mean at the end of the day the quitter's will be healthier i.e. use less of the more expensive treatments that may be required if the smoker didn't quit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (17/2/16)

Just returned from 10 weeks in England last week and was happy to see the increase in vapers and vape stores since my last visit. Chatted to most vapers I met and asked them why and how they started, and majority mentioned cost rather than health. I did an exercise last night on savings from vaping rather than smoking and was shocked by the figures. If smoking in England I would be doing 2 packs of Marlboro reds @£9.10 per pack, total cost for 10 weeks =£1274 x exchange rate =R28,028. Vape spend on coils/liquids approx. £300. Total savings over 10 weeks =£974 x exchange rate = R21.426. Final figure is more than the cost of travelling to and from UK, so vaping has basically paid for me to visit my dear old Mam and still have some cash in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Neal said:


> Just returned from 10 weeks in England last week and was happy to see the increase in vapers and vape stores since my last visit. Chatted to most vapers I met and asked them why and how they started, and majority mentioned cost rather than health. I did an exercise last night on savings from vaping rather than smoking and was shocked by the figures. If smoking in England I would be doing 2 packs of Marlboro reds @£9.10 per pack, total cost for 10 weeks =£1274 x exchange rate =R28,028. Vape spend on coils/liquids approx. £300. Total savings over 10 weeks =£974 x exchange rate = R21.426. Final figure is more than the cost of travelling to and from UK, so vaping has basically paid for me to visit my dear old Mam and still have some cash in my pocket.


mmm maths always has a way to put stuff into perspective. However for me it has become vastly more expensive than my smoking habit. So I no longer do it to save money, I do it because I enjoy it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

I wish I could say I have saved money switching to vaping... but the benefits of vaping are so great I can't put a cost on it... I'm so grateful to vaping and ecigssa and it's members who helped me kick at +40 year habit of slowly killing myself! Do I go a bit overboard and over the top? Yes I do but it has become a real hobby of mine and I never do anything in half measures... moderation is for monks!

Just looking at my collection of mods and tanks and juice each one has a story and a taste profile.

Vaping rocks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/16)

@NewOobY said "I do it because I enjoy it" and @Rob Fisher said "but the benefits of vaping are so great I can't put a cost on it",I agree 100% with these statements.
I often get asked (mostly by smokers) is it (vaping) more expensive than smoking? I generally reply that at present given the great equipment and local juices out there that it doesn't have to be if you make informed choices.
When I started vaping I knew I'd get asked "How Much" and because I was interested I kept a spreadsheet for the first 86 weeks that I vaped (I gave that up!),I purchased most of my juice from overseas and the majority of my mods as well,I started with gear and juice from Halo in the USA and then went onto things like Evod,Vamo,Sig,Protanks,IClears etc,but I did get a Reo about 12 months into the journey. 
These are rounded figures,I spent R48000.00 on all the vape related gear,I gave away quite a bit and sold some which totalled R8000.00 so a 40K outlay.I would have spent R26000.00 on stinkies.At the end of the period I had things like a Reo,2 Woodvills,Nuppin,Cylone,Chalice 3 as well as other stuff.So all in all take the 26k from the 40k and put a value on what I had left,it wasn't so bad and it was hugely enjoyable.
Personally I still buy things I know are not suited for the way I vape (just yesterday an RX200 for example,which is completely OTT for me) but like many of us I like to try new stuff occasionally.
Have I spent more in the period since the end of the 86 weeks,sure thing.You should see my workshop,I didn't need a lathe or milling machine etc etc when I was on the stinkies but that brings me nicely back to the two original statements.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hands (17/2/16)

I have tried unsuccessfully to quit for many years using all the normal methods. Patches was boring, gum was disgusting and the pills from the doctor was a weird experience, kind of depressing. Now i loved smoking, started young and smoked everything and anything legal and illegal. During hard times i would roll stompies just to get my nicotine fix and then there was those middle of the night desperate drive to the garage to go pic up smokes. Then one day i stumbled onto a YouTube video from indoorsmokers and that led me to some research and i ended up buying a Evod. Now at that time i have never seen anybody vape other than the video's i watched and had no idea what to expect. From the very first drag i was sold, kept my smokes on my desk for just in case but 3 months later chucked them in the bin. It was the easiest and most enjoyable method that worked for me. It took zero effort on my part and i never craved for a smoke, the biggest hassle was deciding what juice to get next. 4 months in i got a REO with Cyclone and started DIY, never looked back. It was most unexpected because i never intended to quite smoking when i bought my my first ecig.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

@ dailycaller....no sh*t Sherlock !!!!!


----------

